# Diver Vs. AJ Cage Match video



## Haulin' Ash (Jan 4, 2011)

By popular request, I finally got around to editing some video from earlier this year. Zach has killed his fair share of AJ’s with out having any issues, but this one had something to live for.

To keep things real, I will admit that I have also had a few rough rounds with amberjack in the past. Unfortunately, I don’t have video because the AJ stole my camera, keys and wallet after I was defeated.

Enjoy!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice assist!


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

that AJ almost took zach's cigarettes...


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## arch_diver (Feb 26, 2009)

Hilarious!!!!


----------



## KillerD (Jul 13, 2008)

Very nice......what wreck was that? If you dont mind saying on here. Good meeting you the other day by the way Haulin'.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I think that AJ's are one of the most dangerous fish to shoot. All that spinning and fighting. It sure is nice when you get the stone shot, something inside is like "HIGH FIVE!"

On that note, if I don't get the stone let that dog walk itself out. When it slows down pull it in and grab the gills, yank them out. That knife fight thing gonna get you bleeding.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

naclh2oDave said:


> I think that AJ's are one of the most dangerous fish to shoot. All that spinning and fighting. It sure is nice when you get the stone shot, something inside is like "HIGH FIVE!"
> 
> On that note, if I don't get the stone let that dog walk itself out. When it slows down pull it in and grab the gills, yank them out. That knife fight thing gonna get you bleeding.


Yep,

If I don't kill that sucker, I let it sit out there and bleed out some of that fight. Usually only around 1 minute or less. They are a lot calmer out away from you. I have had to take my gear off at 130' because one wrapped me up so bad. And I have had one knock my mask clean off. It was a miracle that I caught the mask blind before it sank to the bottom and I would have had to do a ascent without a mask.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*man*

Good lord, Ithink you have some bussiness oppertunities with that video

One, The Beco power head company, " dont be that guy"

Two, You Tube - " Doing hard time? - proper way to Prison Shank. Full video, step by step lessons $9.95 

Three, New Amberjack Productions Starring the late AJ Donkee and Zac in " YOU WANT A PIECE OF THIS!"


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Zach, Zach He's our man, if he can't... oh hell somebody go help Zach.

Nice fish! :thumbsup:


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Dang! He did look like he got a good butt whipping when he got to the boat. He kept his cool pretty well considering!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Roflmao


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Its the Oriskany.



KillerD said:


> Very nice......what wreck was that? If you dont mind saying on here. Good meeting you the other day by the way Haulin'.


----------



## KillerD (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Huntress! After watching it again, i figured it must have been. Guess when u havent dove it you dont recognize it right away.


----------

